# Adding a DECA to integrate XBOX



## keelay (Dec 2, 2012)

Ive searched high and low for some more details regarding this application. 

I am trying to use a DECA setup to get a wired connection for the XBOX in the living room. I currently have an HR24 in the living room as well as a wireless CCK in the office next to the broadband router. My plan is to purchase a SWM 2-way splitter 
and DECA II (some DECAs seem to have power cables the othesr do not.. still not sure which is best for what I need) Questions I have before making any rash decisions:

1. Can I use the ethernet port on my wireless CCK to hardwire it directly to my router? 

2. What device do I connect to the power pass side of the 2-way splitter? HR24 or XBOX? This is where I really need guidance..

3. Would I need the power adapter for the DECA to work? I also have another SWM (2 ports) in the bedroom connected to my H25, when i followed the cable it seems to feed the wCCK that sits in my office as well.

Any thoughts or suggestions would help and be much appreciated!! I can also attach pictures if needed.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you have wireless, I'd get an xBox bridge or a Linksys WGA-600N or WET-610N (both are bridges) and keep the xBox off of the DECA network.

You will need a PI for the DECA so the hardware costs would be roughly the same. 

You could even use another WCCK (~$30 from D) with the coax inline (no splitter required) or just use it wirelessly.


----------



## keelay (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks for the response. the goal here is to eliminate wireless. thats why id like to hardwire the wCCK and the xbox. I think that would actually improve the perfomance of my mrv setup and xbox. Also, I almost never ever use the HR24 and H25 at the same time, so trading off some of the bandwith isnt going to kill me... I just want it all working in harmony. Is there any reason why I SHOULDNT do this?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Other than a Directv installer may walk away because 'it's unsupported' but you could remove it before he gets there. . .


----------



## keelay (Dec 2, 2012)

any thoughts on connecting the hr25 and deca to the new swm? which do i connect to the power pass side?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

There is no HR25 so I assume you mean H25 receiver. The power passing port isn't relevant unless you're installing a Power Inserter (PI) or putting the splitter in a powered coax to the SWiM at the dish. In that case, keep the Power Passing port in that coax branch.

Just hook the H25 to an unused port. Be sure any unused port is terminated.


----------



## keelay (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for your input! I did mean to write hr24, but i understand your post. I've ordered the components and will update the thread once everything is installed- with pictures!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Luck! And I forgot, Welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## keelay (Dec 2, 2012)

quick update:

while waiting for the new DECA and splitter i decided to get to work on hard-wiring the wireless CCK i have. Very simple to do:
1. unplugged power from wCCK. 
2. Connected ethernet from the wCCK to open port on my router. 
3. reconnected power to wCCK. 
4. Opened up web setup page for wCCK (you might want to find out the IP address for this through your router setup page. Once on the wCCK setup page it may ask for login info, i just tried admin:admin and it let me in, not sure if the login info is even needed as it worked on the first attempt). Went to the 'wireless' tab and clicked disable wireless button. 
5. Reboot all DTV receivers and ran the test connection utility under the network page on my HR24.

So far so good, the WLAN and COAX network lights are no longer illuminated. I can connect to DTV cinema and download on demand content, and then I tested the movie i download over MRV from my H25. It all is working together and the on demand menus seem to be loading quicker than before too. 

Forgive me if any of this is unclear. This is my first foray into my DTV settings and equipment! If any of this is unclear I can elaborate more.


other concerns: at first I did all steps listed with the exception of disabling the wirless and rerunning the network setup on the HR24, and i couldnt access the playlist from my H25. I didnt even know the wCCK had a web portal page as all instructions direct you to configure it using the receivers.

also, Im curious to see if the new deca will be able to connect to the internet seeing as though the coax light is no longer lit up on the wCCK. The HR24 has no problems getting an internet connection, so i think the wcck may auto disable to coax light if ethernet is connected for any reason. not affecting my performance thus far.


----------



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't answer the wCCK part (my cck isn't wireless) but I installed a 2nd DECA in my family room --->connected to 8 port switch ---> xbox 360, blu-ray, apple tv 2 and also apple airport express (for wi-fi network). Works like a charm. No problems with streaming, internet speeds, etc. I have a 20mb cable connection.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The WCCK is a very versatile box. Since you've disabled the wireless, you are using the ethernet port and the WCCK to connect your DECA cloud (coax) to the internet through your router.

However, you don't mention connecting the coax to anything. It should be connected to a run from a splitter, or you can use the pass through and connect a coax to it and the pass-thru to a H/ HR. Somewhere, it needs a coax connection to your SWiM.


----------



## keelay (Dec 2, 2012)

the wcck is connected to the swm, #3 in my first post.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a coax going directly to a CCK at my router. I also have a 1x2 green splitter at our HR24 in the family room, with one coax going directly to the HR24 and the other coax going to another CCK and then into a 5 port switch running our Blu-Ray, XBOX, Wii and internet TV.


Swim #1--->CCK--->Router
Swim #2--->Splitter------->HR24
Swim #2--->Splitter------->CCK---->switch---->XBOX, Wii, etc.


----------



## coho (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all, 

Can the DECA Connected Home Adapter be used independently of the DirecTV receiver to bring internet to an XBox? Cabling comes in from the LNB to the adapter and then into the receiver, with Ethernet as an option out of the adapter. I want to know if I can leave the receiver out of the mix? 

Also, if I were to disconnect my DTV service, would this setup still work if I left the LNB connection cable into the adapter and the Ethernet cable to the XBox? 

I don't have a direct Ethernet connection in the room now. A Powerline adapter I set up sometimes chokes on the HD data flow and wireless doesn't work well that far from the router. 

Thanks for any advice. I am trying to use what is already there to avoid having to string a CAT5 cable all the way up to my master bedroom.


----------



## keelay (Dec 2, 2012)

You don't need a receiver there, you will need to have a cinema connection kit somewhere else pumping internet into your coax. I can't answer whether or not the setup will work without dtv service..


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

coho said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can the DECA Connected Home Adapter be used independently of the DirecTV receiver to bring internet to an XBox? Cabling comes in from the LNB to the adapter and then into the receiver, with Ethernet as an option out of the adapter. I want to know if I can leave the receiver out of the mix?
> 
> ...


Yes it will work without DIRECTV service as long as you have an adapter to power the DECA module where the receiver is removed.

In fact DECA was even marketed by SolidSignal last year as an alternative networking solution.










See the entire discussion thread on the subject at the time here;

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=190624


----------



## coho (Dec 5, 2012)

Interesting. The DECA module I have doesn't have an power brick/cord. DO yo know if it is possible to buy just the power connector somewhere?

Thanks,

Coho



HoTat2 said:


> Yes it will work without DIRECTV service as long as you have an adapter to power the DECA module where the receiver is removed.
> 
> In fact DECA was even marketed by SolidSignal last year as an alternative networking solution.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

coho said:


> Interesting. The DECA module I have doesn't have an power brick/cord. DO yo know if it is possible to buy just the power connector somewhere?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Coho


Sure, for the original DECA (white colored brick) google for the (blue colored) "PS18DER0-03" (called the "PS-18" for short) such as here;

http://www.amazon.com/POWER-SUPPLY-PS18DER0-03-NETWORKING-DIRECTV/dp/B003ZMH6DO

If you have the newer (black) DECA II module the "official" way of powering it is with two separate parts that may be harder to come by outside the entire kit. The AC adapter itself "EPS10R0-xx" the same as used on the H25 HD receiver, and the DC to RF adapter "DCFR0-xx."

Or you can google for the entire kit "DCA2PR0" such as here;

http://www.wiredathome.com/directv-dca2pr0-cinema-connection-kit-ii-with-power-supply/

But personally I don't see why the PS-18 won't work to power both modules .


----------



## Legazy (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, stumbling into this thread I seem to be in the same boat. Moving into a bigger two story home and I need a way to run ethernet over coax to all of the rooms (will save money). If I am understanding this correctly, I would buy the unit mentioned above and replace the adapter that sits behind my router from DirecTv. What does my XBOX/PS3 get on the other side of the house? An adapter or ?


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Legazy said:


> Hi everyone, stumbling into this thread I seem to be in the same boat. Moving into a bigger two story home and I need a way to run ethernet over coax to all of the rooms (will save money). If I am understanding this correctly, I would buy the unit mentioned above and replace the adapter that sits behind my router from DirecTv. What does my XBOX/PS3 get on the other side of the house? An adapter or ?


Are you going to use the coax for directv boxes also, or just ethernet?


----------



## Legazy (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm going to be using the DirecTv receivers and the other misc consoles (Xbox, PS3, TV, etc).


----------



## keelay (Dec 2, 2012)

Works so well i haven't had the chance to move the furniture again to take pictures. So much better than wireless if you play games, or stream movies etc. pleased with the performance. I will update tomorrow with pictures.


----------



## Legazy (Aug 27, 2011)

How do you have your gear connected though? Are you also using the DirecTv receivers?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

While it may work it's not going to perform as optimal as a regular network and can cause issues with your DIRECTV service. Overall it's better in the long run to just get a wireless bridge.

http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-RT-N10-Wireless-N-Entry-Router/dp/B003H98YK4/ref=pd_sim_e_4

That is a much better solution for what you're wanting to do and it will give you more functionality as you can make it a repeater for your wireless as well.

You could also get http://www.amazon.com/RT-N16-Wireless-N-Maximum-Performance-single/dp/B00387G6R8 and get higher db antennas if you really have an issue.

If someone does do this here are the instructions to set it up once you have dd-wrt installed.

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Repeater_Bridge

Here's a Ping and Speedtest running a setup similar to this. I'm using an ASUS AC-R66U and the repeater/bridge is a Linksys WRT 320N. This is about 65 feet away with 4 walls and a furnace in between running on a 5ghz channel.

I let the program choose the best servers on both tests and the internet speed is a 50/2.5 connection.


----------



## keelay (Dec 2, 2012)

For my application, top speeds are meaningless. I'm interested in the best possible latency, and a wireless bridge is actually working backwards (more hops). So far I've had no issues with dtv working with mrv. Are there any documented cases where it hasn't worked properly?


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

Legazy said:


> How do you have your gear connected though? Are you also using the DirecTv receivers?


If the gear you want to connect is located near a DVR/receiver that uses an external DECA you can connect like this > http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3141506#post3141506

If the DVR at that location has an internal DECA, e.g., HR24, you can split the coaxial line that will feed that DVR with a green label splitter....one leg will go to the DVR and the other will go to a CCK as explained here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3141004#post3141004

If you have a dedicated coaxial cable at the location where your other gear is connected, you won't need the splitter.


----------



## keelay (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm using a splitter that branches off to my hr24, with a deca connected to my xbox (or switch depending on how you're going to use it). Pics coming tonight! Promise!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

keelay said:


> For my application, top speeds are meaningless. I'm interested in the best possible latency, and a wireless bridge is actually working backwards (more hops). So far I've had no issues with dtv working with mrv. Are there any documented cases where it hasn't worked properly?


Look at the ping rates there is not any additional latency.

There have been many issues that pop up because people modify their DECA clouds.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Are you going to use the coax for directv boxes also, or just ethernet?





Legazy said:


> I'm going to be using the DirecTv receivers and the other misc consoles (Xbox, PS3, TV, etc).


1. if your DVR requires an external DECA, then run the ethernet out to a switch and then run ethernet to your DVR and XBOX/Blu-Ray, etc.

2. If you DVR has internal DECA, then use a green label 1x2 switch and run one COAX to the DVR and then get another DECA/CCK and run the other COAX to the DECA/CCK and then run the Ethernet out to a switch. Then, as above, run Ethernet from switch to DVR, XBOX, etc.

I have both scenarios in the house. In #1, I have a our HR24 with a blu-ray connected (also have open ports on our switch to accommodate the xbox & wii when we want to move one downstairs to allow both to be used at same time). In #2 above, I have a HR21 and external DECA and have our Wii, XBOX and another blu-ray connected.

The only issue that I've seen with this approach and our MRV/WHDVR are that sometimes the Wii doesn't shut off properly and it floods the cloud with packets making WHDVR virtually useless. A quick total power down of the Wii resolves the issue.

We RARELY use WHDVR and Wii/XBOX at the same time, so for us, it works to put that traffic on the DECA cloud.


----------



## acer (Dec 13, 2012)

that's pretty cool as I had no idea you could do that with the DECA and I worked for them selling equipment for multiple years lol.

Do you mind taking pictures of your setup.


----------



## keelay (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll post tonight.. Work has been crazy.. And my lady is going out of town tonight. I'll have plenty of time on my hands


----------



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

Vin said:


> If the DVR at that location has an internal DECA, e.g., HR24, you can split the coaxial line that will feed that DVR with a green label splitter....one leg will go to the DVR and the other will go to a CCK as explained here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3141004#post3141004


Yup, this is basically what I did ....

SWM dish ---> 1x8 Zimwell splitter in basement w/SWM PI
...Coax 1 --> Bedroom --> HR24
...Coax 2 --> Office --> 1x2 splitter (H24 + Broadband DECA connected to DSL router)
...Coax 3 --> Family room --> HR24
...Coax 4 --> Family room --> DECA w/PI --> TRENDnet 8-port gigabit switch: 
......Port 1-->Wii 
......Port 2-->Sony Blu-Ray player 
......Port 3-->Xbox 360 
......Port 4-->Apple Airport Express 
......Port 5-->Apple TV 2
...Coax 5 --> SWM PI
...Coax 6-8 ... terminated at splitter in basement

I have had *zero* issues and the Airport Express provides full speed wi-fi coverage on first floor.


----------

